# Minor Forum Layout Changes



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Many of you will have noticed the few changes I made to the site today. If you haven't I'll quickly outline what I did and the reasons.


First of all I switched around the Off Topic section, the World News Forum has been removed - all of the posts within have been shunted over to the off topic forum. This might seem like we're "outright banning" the discussion of politics and religion etc. That isn't the case, you're still welcome to discuss any topics within the off topic forums provided they comply with the forum rules. It just seemed to me that people ventured into that forum looking for a fight and every thread descended into outright chaos. Just don't expect any leniancy if you argue. I'm stamping down on CUNTS arguing in threads from now on - we're going back to old school Jez - thats the one that bans people for spelling misstakes. Behave or fuck off. Several of the offtopic subforums have been split into their own sections. TV, Music etc.

Another change I made was splitting the Heresy-Online forum into two sections. The "Welcome to Heresy Online" and the "Heresy Online News" categories. That forum was a bit of a mishmash of pointless sub forums. Rumor queries and the rumor roundups have been ditched. Kickstarters have been switched from a subforum to their own proper forum within the Heresy Online News category.


Our latest "Black Library Review" section has been scrapped in favor of a single forum "Black Library Reviews". This area is its own forum now and not a subforum.

I also moved the hobby section above the warhammer and warhammer 40k forums. There wasn't a particular reason for this other than its one of our busiest areas and it's relevant to every game system.

The other games section has been altered slightly as well. It is now called "Tabletop Wargames" and features a general wargames forum (for non GW discussion) and also a few company specific areas. I also plan to add forums for all of the main games so I'll be running a poll soon to see what games you guys play before I create them.

The podcasts subforum has been shunted to the bottom of the site because its dead.

I think that sums everything up so far. 

Have fun out there!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

First time through it I mistakenly thought I was at the bottom of the forum because I saw the Modelling and Painting section and thought I was at the bottom haha I approve of the split in the Heresy Online forum by the way.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> we're going back to old school Jez - that's the one that bans people for spelling mistakes


Got your back k:

What's this new 'Mentioned: 0 Post(s)' thing we got going on in the side bar between Posts and Reputation?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It goes up when someone @ntaw you.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that's fun. Is there a way of clicking straight to posts you're mentioned in or is it just so you can fast track someone to the tagged person's profile for a PM or something to that effect?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think in your public profile.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I approve of the changes. It's more logical this way. While you're doing alterations anyway, might be an idea to rename Sisters of Battle to Adepta Sororitas a week early


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I am Nord and I approve of this message.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Got your back k:


You can be my wingman any time..... :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hilariously appropriate. My nickname for a while at the moving company I used to work for was Maverick, after the Top Gun (obviously).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I approve of these changes, though they're still tripping me up a bit.


----------

